# How to save ntop data or alternative...

## Zepp

Is there anyway to save the ntop data so that if i were to say restart the service or reboot all the stats would not be reset?

If not, is there any other alternatives to ntop that offer a similar sort of webinterface but retain their stats? I do not necessarily need the level of data ntop provides, I mostly want to measure total bandwidth on two of my network interfaces. Being able to break it down by protocal and/or port would be nice but not necessarily required.

----------

## anello

Hope this helps!

http://www.ntopsupport.com/faq.html

----------

## LinuxLoader

pmacct with necesery tools  , cacti ,netacct-mysql ( with netsts) are tools that can help u to monitor na network trafik for u ... pmacct and netacct will collect u the traffik for evry one ip address in your network ... with cacti u can just measure the tottal traffik .

----------

